

Unlink Your Feeds - telemachos
http://unlinkyourfeeds.tumblr.com/post/387644253/a-manifesto

======
Groxx
I'm having trouble extracting _any_ content at all from this, even after
reading all the articles. I can't see why it's bad, nor what's supposed to
replace it, because there's so little _anything_.

And how exactly is breaking everything up going to occur, when most people
can't be bothered, and _want_ an everything bucket? Heck, if things are broken
up into atomic units, microformats will probably have their day in the sun,
and cross-posting will be magnified a _thousandfold_.

Why did they write this? An elaborate rant because they don't like reading the
same thing more than once?

------
telemachos
I started from the post the writer describes as the starting point, but this
post might help to give the extra context that commenters are asking for:

[http://unlinkyourfeeds.tumblr.com/post/396675784/google-
buzz...](http://unlinkyourfeeds.tumblr.com/post/396675784/google-buzz-the-
slurriest-of-everything-boxes)

The other thing that helps is if you follow the links labelled "More" below
the manifesto. I grant that the manifesto jumps in mid-stream (perhaps even
mid-stream of someone else's consciousness), but I think the larger points he
makes are well-worth considering.

------
wanderr
I have my tweets replicated to Facebook, but that's because I never use
Facebook directly, and most of my friends aren't on the twitter bandwagon. The
3 friends who follow me on both are free to stop following me on either, they
won't miss anything...

------
kilian
So, the better way is just someone's pipedream? If you can't provide a
suitable alternative, there's not much value there.

I think there's more value in updating one social network and having a bunch
of different networks pick up on that so connections that are not on the
original one stay updated as well.

I might be special in this case, but the different social networks I use don't
have much overlap, connection-wise.

------
waterlesscloud
I've unlinked most of mine.

I use a bookmarklet to post most of the things I want to share to google
reader, which feeds to buzz. I just have a handful of followers on buzz
though, since everyone turned it off in the first few days. So it's not very
efficient sharing.

But I turned off Twitter feeding into buzz, and into facebook. I use twitter
in a pretty bursty way, and the feeds would be annoying on either buzz or fb.
And twitter is great for spreading links, but not so good for disucssions on
the links.

Facebook is ok for discussion of links, but people don't use it that way all
that much. Plus I don't friend people I don't know there. And it's hard for
things to spread on fb now.

Friendfeed was the ideal for me, but it's more or less dead at this point.

I suppose the answer is to make a fan or group on facebook and then try to
round up followers for it.

My goal is to post interesting things and then have a discussion about some of
them with interesting people.

------
aw3c2
I do not understand what this is about.

~~~
sstrudeau
I think the writer suggests that people end the practice of using features
that automatically cross-post to multiple "social" sites. E.g., auto-posting
your tweets to facebook and buzz -- and start formatting & filtering posts for
each context like: [http://unlinkyourfeeds.tumblr.com/post/387796108/theres-a-
be...](http://unlinkyourfeeds.tumblr.com/post/387796108/theres-a-better-way)

------
arebop
I'm looking forward to buzz supporting [1] atom:source [2] so that it's
possible at least in principle to automatically ignore buzz duplications of
the twitter/reader/whatever streams to which I also subscribe. That and salmon
can help reduce redundancy while still allowing us to form the links that help
make information discoverable and accessible.

[1] [http://groups.google.com/group/google-buzz-
api/browse_thread...](http://groups.google.com/group/google-buzz-
api/browse_thread/thread/ac8b07ba5d0cc115/96f7784b3831e022?lnk=raot#msg_95949a58c301a3ee)
[2] <http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4287#section-4.2.11>

------
pmichaud
A little more context would be outstanding.

